

U.S. TV Provides Ample Platform for CIA Torturers, but None to Their Victims - dreamweapon
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/12/16/u-s-tv-media-gives-ample-platform-american-torturers-victims

======
dreamweapon
Editing note: "American" in original changed to "CIA" to meet 80-char limit.

